# Dual Monitor, toolbars.



## ihavenoname (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, my computer has dual monitors. I was just wondering if anyone knew a way to duplicate the start menu, and the intire bottom toolbar so I have it on both screens. But they would still be seperate screens.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2007)

the only way that works is if you "clone" the monitors...If you want and extended desktop, no it has to be on one or the other not both!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 10, 2007)

A better utility is ultramon

http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, okay great, thanks. Ultramon works perfect.  ... and I only had to wait 16 minutes for the answer, haha!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 10, 2007)

I had it when i had dual monitors and it was an amazing program absolutely worth the $$, then after i gave up the dual monitors and my bro got them then he got it and loves it too. 

anyway glad it helped ya out


----------

